# Do you know the origin of 'The Cake is a Lie'



## Azerane (Sep 22, 2009)

So after reading the cake thread, it got me wondering. How many people actually know the origin of 'the cake is a lie' and how many people just say it because it's just a common thing to say.

No lying about it now... 

Personally. I know, and have conquered!


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 22, 2009)

It is a quote from one of the bet games of all time Portal. This is the cake recipe that GLaDOS (a mad AI computer that is the main villain of the game) was going to give you after for finish all the levels (which she didnâ€™t):  http://cakerecipe.info/how-to-cook-glados-cake-glados-cake-recipe/


----------



## Asswings (Sep 22, 2009)

-snip-

Beaten to it. XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2009)

I know where it's from, but I haven't finished the game because it got boring.



Steel_Wolf said:


> It is a quote from one of the bet games of all time Portal.



Wait, no. It's a good game, although it's getting boring quickly and it's rather short. But it's absolutely NOT the best game of all time.

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=247


----------



## Lasair (Sep 22, 2009)

I wonder who doesnt know its a portal reference?


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 22, 2009)

Its just a stupid video game.  Who cares? The joke is old, anyways.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah its old, but fun. though i stopped using it.


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2009)

There are people that just spout out things without knowing what they are because they think it makes them cooler?

oh wait, internet


----------



## Azerane (Sep 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> There are people that just spout out things without knowing what they are because they think it makes them cooler?
> 
> oh wait, internet


 
Haha, indeed... which is exactly why I was asking 

But yes... Portal is awesome.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 22, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> I know where it's from, but I haven't finished the game because it got boring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can you think that a game like Portal got boring when apparently you can force yourself through an entire Zelda/Mario game since OoT/Mario 64? (each game since those has been exactly the same, with some new useless gimmick that gets annoying). :V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 22, 2009)

I never was able to install Portal on my computer. I don't know if that's good or not.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 22, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I never was able to install Portal on my computer. I don't know if that's good or not.



ooh its so fun, you gotta find a way to play it.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 22, 2009)

It's definately worth playing.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

Aaww Geez, I'm old!

I not only didn't know where this statement came from, I also had never heard it before the "cake" thread. 
As a matter of fact I'd never even heard of "Time Portal" before this thread.

I feel like:
I'm a mushroom........kept in the dark!


----------



## Thatch (Sep 22, 2009)

I wonder how many people know that the cake is, in fact, not a lie.


Drake-Lord said:


> "Time Portal"



Oh god. XD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Aaww Geez, I'm old!
> 
> I not only didn't know where this statement came from, I also had never heard it before the "cake" thread.
> As a matter of fact I'd never even heard of "Time Portal" before this thread.
> ...



no, its not a time portal, its like a transporter, its a game thats a puzzle and you have little cute robots shooting at you with dual MGs, then GLADoS...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> How can you think that a game like Portal got boring when apparently you can force yourself through an entire Zelda/Mario game since OoT/Mario 64? (each game since those has been exactly the same, with some new useless gimmick that gets annoying). :V


*shrug* It's just my opinion.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no, its not a time portal, its like a transporter, its a game thats a puzzle and you have little cute robots shooting at you with dual MGs, then GLADoS...


 
Yeah....right.....I'm still lost, but more power to the rest of ya'll.
When did this game come out?


I still feel like a mushroom......kept in the dark


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 22, 2009)

It's an extremely old internet meme that thankfully had some good in it.

It got people to shut the hell up about Chuck Norris.

If not for just a month but dammit, one month of hearing "The Cake is a Lie!" as opposed to more Chuck norris facts for the Centillionth time was the most peaceful month ever!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Yeah....right.....I'm still lost, but more power to the rest of ya'll.
> When did this game come out?
> 
> 
> I still feel like a mushroom......kept in the dark



not to long ago, i think it was what 07' ot 08' with the Orange Box is how i got it.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 22, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> *shrug* It's just my opinion.



Well you're WRONG :V


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 22, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Well you're WRONG :V



Yeah >:C


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> not to long ago, i think it was what 07' ot 08' with the Orange Box is how i got it.


 
the Orange Box?

Well at least I know why I've never heard of it before now.
July/06-April/09: I didn't watch TV, read newspaper, listen to the radio, use the internet, or have any other "informative" access to the rest of the world. I just worked, and lived in the middle of nowhere.
Of course I still live in the same place, but I at least have access to everything else now also.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 22, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> It's an extremely old internet meme



Extremely old?

*Extremely old?!*

I take it you've never experienced All Your Base. "The Cake is a Lie" is a relatively _new_ internet meme. And an awesome one.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> the Orange Box?
> 
> Well at least I know why I've never heard of it before now.
> July/06-April/09: I didn't watch TV, read newspaper, listen to the radio, use the internet, or have any other "informative" access to the rest of the world. I just worked, and lived in the middle of nowhere.
> Of course I still live in the same place, but I at least have access to everything else now also.



do recall, Half-Life?


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Extremely old?
> 
> *Extremely old?!*
> 
> I take it you've never experienced All Your Base. "The Cake is a Lie" is a relatively _new_ internet meme. And an awesome one.


 

Hey now, I remember "all your base are belong to us", it was based off of "Zero Wing"



Half-life? I think I remember seeing it in a store years ago.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Hey now, I remember "all your base are belong to us", it was based off of "Zero Wing"
> 
> 
> 
> Half-life? I think I remember seeing it in a store years ago.



okay, do you recall the second one?


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> okay, do you recall the second one?


 

Nope, sorry.

It doesn't really matter to me, I mean it sounds interesting and all, but I appear to have missed out.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 22, 2009)

Does this have something to do with the orange box?

Because I know nothing of these games.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Does this have something to do with the orange box?
> 
> Because I know nothing of these games.


 
Join the club man.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Join the club man.


 
YAY an ignorance club.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

This,Drake: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz2_NkyTv8E

Those are the turrets we were talking about.

I Lol'd.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake-Lord, have you missed what Wikipedia is, too? Or Google for that matter :V


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, wikipedia is new to me, but google I do know.

I just don't go looking up random stuff.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

Google is your best friend.


----------



## Azure (Sep 22, 2009)

Shit, this meme ain't old.  I'm so internet old, Mr. T ate my balls.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, well. Now I know, and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Yes, well. Now I know, and knowing is half the battle.


 
Transformers....Robots in disguise! 

I remember that from back then Rofl.

Back when in the end of an episode,cartoons would learn you something.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

Portal.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Transformers....Robots in disguise!
> 
> I remember that from back then Rofl.
> 
> Back when in the end of an episode,cartoons would learn you something.


 
No actually it was G.I. JOE, and yeah they always had some stupid thing at the end like how to tread water, or how to stop a nose bleed.




I get it now with the portal thing did a little research, found some funny shit.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 22, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Transformers....Robots in disguise!
> 
> I remember that from back then Rofl.
> 
> Back when in the end of an episode,cartoons would learn you something.


 
wait I thought it was GI joe


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> No actually it was G.I. JOE, and yeah they always had some stupid thing at the end like how to tread water, or how to stop a nose bleed.


 
Transformers,the old cartoons,they used the same phrase,and learned you something too.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> And an awesome one.



it's actually p. annoying and people who drop it in a conversation are to be avoided at all costs


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> it's actually p. annoying and people who drop it in a conversation are to be avoided at all costs


I agree with Load_Blown.  Except I'd spell out pretty instead of abbreviating it.  

People use it way too much.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> it's actually p. annoying and people who drop it in a conversation are to be avoided at all costs



Yeah, but then again, the cake is a lie.

It's fucking better than a lot of the memes that come out of /b/.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, but then again, the cake is a lie.



No, it's not. Finish the damn game.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, but then again, the cake is a lie.
> 
> It's fucking better than a lot of the memes that come out of /b/.



it doesn't even mean anything


it's "surrealist humour" for proles and peons 

from a farking video game



holy shit i am working myself into a lather over this


you're probably the same type of guy who sees spinal tap and always tells his friends "my car stereo goes up to 11" when there are PLENTY OF OTHER GOOD GAGS use your goddamn imagination god


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

Shoop da whoop?


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 22, 2009)

> Do you know the origin of 'The Cake is a Lie'


Yes, Portal.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 22, 2009)

szopaw said:


> No, it's not. Finish the damn game.


 
Finish the game indeed.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 22, 2009)

I want to play Portal, now.

It was really short, but damn fun, for a puzzle game.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 22, 2009)

well, in a way, the cake isnt a lie, but can never be attained in the game.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well, in a way, the cake isnt a lie, but can never be attained in the game.


SPOILER ALERTS PLEASE!

I can't believe you just ruined the whole fucking game for me .


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> SPOILER ALERTS PLEASE!
> 
> I can't believe you just ruined the whole fucking game for me .



oops, sorry, its just that everyone keeps saying its so old, i assumed, im sorry.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> oops, sorry, its just that everyone keeps saying its so old, i assumed, im sorry.


I was kidding.  That wasn't even a plot spoiler.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 22, 2009)

I had no idea where it came from, I don't use it, I'd never heard of any memes before I came here, and I don't know what Portal is.

Now gerrawf my lawn.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 22, 2009)

"The cake is a lie" Is actually an old 4chan meme. Existed before Portal was released.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 22, 2009)

I demand this thread be locked.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 22, 2009)

Bacu said:


> "The cake is a lie" Is actually an old 4chan meme. Existed before Portal was released.



Um, no it isn't, stop making stuff up.


----------



## Snoblind (Sep 22, 2009)

played the game, but seeing "The cake is a lie" scrawled all over the walls was not the funniest moment in my opinion. I am much more impressed with "Assume the party submission position."


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 22, 2009)

I've always wondered if it was a shout-out from Portal's programmers to Super Mario 64? (Since Peach did make a cake at the end)


----------



## Bacu (Sep 22, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Um, no it isn't, stop making stuff up.


I specifically remember it being used in get-the-cake threads before the game was ever released.


----------



## Benn (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, is it a lie? Really?   At the dead-dead end, They DO show it to you, .   I'd say the grief counseling I was promised is the REAL lie... I never got any of that at the end


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 22, 2009)

Portal.
One part she kills a bunch of people and says, "I'm sorry. I had to. They were cutting the cake." or something to that effect.


----------



## Sergei (Sep 22, 2009)

*PORTAL~ 
<3*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Well you're WRONG :V


Why?


----------



## TehSean (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes.

It was something random someone said when developers/writers and people who worked on the game were bouncing ideas off of eachother.

Lots of references to it were then put into the game to that phrase.. 

but..

It has no actual meaning.

The only meaning you can find in it is the meaning you, the game player, put into it.


Edit:

I messed it up a little...

Anyway

Thanks, Wikipedia:

Wolpaw further describes the idea of using cake as the reward came about as "at the beginning of the Portal development process, we sat down as a group to decide what philosopher or school of philosophy our game would be based on. 

That was followed by about 15 minutes of silence and then someone mentioned that a lot of people like cake."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal_(video_game)#cite_note-rbs_wolpaw_interview-30 source


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 23, 2009)

Bacu said:


> I specifically remember it being used in get-the-cake threads before the game was ever released.



I seem to remember them saying that _after_ the game was released.


----------



## Envy (Sep 23, 2009)

Snoblind said:


> played the game, but seeing "The cake is a lie" scrawled all over the walls was not the funniest moment in my opinion. I am much more impressed with "Assume the party submission position."



My favorite was the flat monotone "Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee."

That never fails to make me chuckle... Which is odd, considering all the things I could have attached too.


----------



## kashaki (Sep 24, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Portal.
> One part she kills a bunch of people and says, "I'm sorry. I had to. They were cutting the cake." or something to that effect.



"Oh No! Somebody has cut the cake.I told them to wait for you but they cut it anyways. There's still some left if you hurry back."

sorry about fixing it. I have an unhealthy obsession with Portal.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 24, 2009)

I love Portal. Everything glaDOS (that's her name, right? ._.) says is hilarious.

And I like how you can cheat your way into the cake room. Sure, the cake doesn't do anything, I don't even think it has collision detection, but it's still there, in-game.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 24, 2009)

*This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.*


----------



## Sernion (Sep 24, 2009)

_Its so delicious and moist._

Portal is one of the best puzzle game I've played.
The puzzles are easy and fun, and the humorous lines from the computer made me
chuckle the whole time playing the game.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 24, 2009)

Envy said:


> My favorite was the flat monotone "Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee."
> 
> That never fails to make me chuckle... Which is odd, considering all the things I could have attached too.



You mean this?  http://drop.io/outwarlackey123/asset/gladoswheee-wav


----------



## Envy (Sep 24, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> You mean this?  http://drop.io/outwarlackey123/asset/gladoswheee-wav




YES.

If I had a cellphone I'd totally make that my ringtone X3


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 24, 2009)

You have no chance to survive, make your time.
Take off every ZIG!
MOVE ZIG!


----------

